

Ask HN: Charging for an application - TJensen

I've got an application that is part iPhone app (perhaps other smart phones in the future) and part web site. Believing in the start charging immediately philosophy, I want to do just that.<p>What I can figure out is how.  I've written a blog post at http://softwaremaven.innerbrane.com/2009/05/how-to-charge-for-application.html that goes into some details, but I'd love feedback on the best way to move forward.<p>If I left something out, please point out my ignorance.
======
aristus
"The second problem is that it will likely reduce the penetration of the
application. Remember, one of my goals is to help patients get better health
care. I'd hate for a couple of dollars to stand in the way."

The phone costs 300 dollars and the minimum plan is, what 80 bucks a month?
And this is a health app that saves people money? Free versus 2 bucks is a
false choice.

Charge 80 dollars. Yes, I'm serious.

~~~
TJensen
That is an interesting take. While I haven't gone to that extreme in my
thinking, perhaps I'm being too conservative.

I have definitely thought about a free, time-limited version. Use it for free
for two-four weeks and see if it makes your life better.

~~~
dantheman
I don't know if apple allows demoware like that, but I think that's a great
idea. I like to try before I buy, I've seen a lot of software with
descriptions and demos that do not match reality.

